# What do you used for flooring?



## steph66419 (Apr 22, 2016)

So I bought those foam puzzle pieces for the floor because peanut was eating my carpet. Now he's deciding he wants to eat the foam pieces. What do people use? And how do you make it? I've seen different ones on Pinterest but they don't explain how to make them. If you can help me out that would be amazing! Thank you! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1461360456.745196.jpg


----------



## aabernathy319 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chloroplast or wood


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 29, 2016)

I use textured ceramic tile because my guys are terribly messy and tile is easier to wipe down


----------



## BouncingBunniez (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi there,
You can purchase self-adhesive vinyl basically peel and stick vinyl sheets from any hardware store. My bunnies find them a nice cooling area to lie down on. They range from a number of prices so I would bet to get them online.
-BouncingBunniez


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 7, 2016)

Do you use an x-pen currently to keep him on just the foam mats? I was wondering since the carpet is also visible. 

If you use an x-pen, then you could get a large piece of rolled linoleum. Just be sure the edges of the lino are beyond the pen edges so that bunny can't reach the edges. The lino is wipeable and some options have a gritty texture for better traction. 

The convenience of lino is that you can just put it directly on top of your carpet. I used a piece for the bottom of a NIC cage awhile back. You can see it on the photo to get an idea of what I mean.

You would just get a larger piece to fit your area and be sure the pen walls prevent bunny from getting the edges.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 7, 2016)

I have a dog crate, it came with a plastic bottom (but the dog broke it :/ ) so ever since I got my bunny I used a nice sheet of plywood and covered it with this sorta water proof fabric. I want to see if I can find a plastic replacement one of these days. to cover some of his 'favorite' spots to dig at the carpet, you could try covering them with a hay mat or sea grass mat so he can chew and dig at that, they sell them at a couple of pet stores and online.


----------



## hamsterdance (Jun 14, 2016)

I use vinyl flooring, you can get large pieces of it and it's lightweight and easy to put down (it's literally just like a rug but more plasticy). It's easy to wipe things up and super cheap.. Just make sure to get a texture that's not slippery. I covered my whole bunny room in it for about $30... It's an 10ftx 12ft room so not bad at all! And it looks really good actually... That's the floor Oscar is sitting on in the picture. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1465962190.283186.jpg


----------



## BubbaBunny (Jun 18, 2016)

We've actually used second hand billboard material, stretched over ply and stapled, in one of our hutches before. Hubby's friend is a billboard guy so we got it for free, worked out really well. Water proof and bunny didn't like to chew it at all.


----------

